# Bareback Shows?



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I have been to a few small schooling shows where there are bareback "fun" classes, including the dollar bill class. 
I can't say I have heard of bareback dressage classes or bareback trail. But I would certainly call the show office and check if it is a small local show, you never know!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Around here I only show in the fair - but we have bareback equitation, and then of course the fun one - ride-a-buck!


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Also kinda wondering if any shows in my area would even allow bareback in gaming! I don't even care about increasing my horse's value with shows at this point (aside from just becoming an all around better mount of course), I just want a goal to work toward and it's more difficult to do when my western saddle is heavy as heck and I don't have an English saddle that fits my guy for Dressage. Once everything settles down, if it ever does, I would love to take a few lessons but that's not feasible financially right now. Any other goal suggestions are great and welcome as well!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

My fair also has a trail course - which we can do bareback. I've never really heard of anything else besides what is at my local fair - but it is still fun!
I have done home jumping bareback - set up some makeshift jumps and went over bareback - pretty fun!


----------

